# Erzgebirge - right on the border to CZ



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Hallo,
Finally moved to D-land!!! Brought my beast (Camber XXL), and patiently wait with extreme anticipation of the trails drying out a bit. Raining nicely compared to Arizona - Ha! 
Question:
How is game trail _clearing :nono?)viewed here? I'm quite happy with the forest access roads; dirt, gravel, paved or rutted lumber paths for climbing around on - BUT would I get myself in deep trouble for cutting FALLEN branches that lay across game trails so the little piggies and me could lightly pass through them?
I intend to ask the boys at Pulschlag, here too.

Anyway, hello to any others in this ort. 
Ich kann ja naturlich in Deutsch reden, but my grammar and vocab is elementary. Can't wait to feel the change in trail conditions versus Phoenix trails.

Veile gruss,

ap_


----------



## Gormson (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, 
here's the contact to the local section nearest Erzgebirge of the International Mountain Bicycling Association. Great guys !

DIMB - DIMB IG Dresden & Umland


----------



## Keepiru (Dec 21, 2012)

awesomepaw said:


> Hallo,
> Finally moved to D-land!!! Brought my beast (Camber XXL), and patiently wait with extreme anticipation of the trails drying out a bit. Raining nicely compared to Arizona - Ha!
> Question:
> How is game trail _clearing :nono?)viewed here? I'm quite happy with the forest access roads; dirt, gravel, paved or rutted lumber paths for climbing around on - BUT would I get myself in deep trouble for cutting FALLEN branches that lay across game trails so the little piggies and me could lightly pass through them?
> ...


_

Willkommen in Deutschland!

Erzgebirge is a GREAT area for biking. 
What you absolutly should look at is this tour:
Mountainbike: StÃ¼lpner Trail (Tour 79719) - Tourenblatt
Its really a great ride.  
Your question about "clearing trails":
Depends on what you do, and where you do it. Cleaning trails usually will net get you trouble. BUILDING trails might be a bad idea if you get cought. And it extremly depends on where in germany you are. In the eastern-bundesländer its usually a bit more relaxed as it is in the extremly bike-unfriendly south bavaria. 
Just use common-sense und you'll be fine.
Feel free to contact me... i'm in this region from time to time, and i'm allways up for a ride. _


----------



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks! Not doing any TRAIL BUILDING, but simply clearing downed limbs. Dumb question, perhaps, but everything is so pristine and natural. Just wasn't sure of the regulation. 
Thanks for the forum link in DD - Gormson!

and Keepiru- for the tour around Zschopau. I lack a car rack at this time, and am mashing around in the forest around Freiberg and Mulda, but may pack up and make a day of the route above.


----------

